# 3 Months In



## Dread Pirate Roberts (May 22, 2012)

Hey everyone,

My last post was on 6/5, a Wednesday. Had an appointment with the attorney on Friday to go over the paperwork. Then Thursday I'm involved in a major motorcycle accident - two broken arms, 6 ribs, chest tube, the works. So, the STBXW, first thing she wants is the debit card and PIN, of course. I know you're supposed to never leave the house, but I had to live somewhere and have my mom come in to take care of me when I got out of the hospital. My ex offered to take care of me, to which I replied "You've got to be kidding me" and got an apartment. So, that put a bit of a delay on the process. But, the first court date - her response to my complaint - was last Thursday. Child support is a formula here, so no argument there. She received half of the spousal she was asking for - I still think it's too much, but 3 different attorneys estimated what the temporary would be, and they were all correct - but when her attorney talked about the difference the judge looked at her and said, quote "A minimum wage job pays $1,400 a month". The attorney then said my ex has limited education and medical issues, to which he replied "It doesn't take much skill to get a minimum wage job, does it". So, that was somewhat encouraging. He was completely uninterested - on both sides - about circumstances or claims in the documents. Just set the award, set the mediation to work out visitation schedules, etc. and that was pretty much it. Assuming we can't work out the details, the next court date would be in a couple of months. There is literally nothing to argue over other than spousal, so hopefully this will be done quickly enough. 
Question - did your "permanent" award in your decrees decrease from the temporary award?

Anyway, just wanted to say I did appreciate the support I was getting here before the accident. It didn't go all to plan - but when does it ever? - but the end is in sight, at least.

DPR


----------

